
Covid-19-recovered plasma donors appeal – New York Blood Center - samizdis
https://www.nybloodcenter.org/news/articles/new-york-blood-center-calls-donations-recovered-covid-19-patients-build-public-bank-convalescent-plasma-new-treatment/
======
samizdis
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22802087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22802087)
posted earlier.

------
samizdis
Edited to reword title.

